

Steve Jobs Yacht makes its debut - filvdg
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/10/28/steve-jobs-and-philippe-starcks-minimalist-high-tech-yacht-makes-its-debut/

======
filvdg
[http://www.onemorething.nl/2012/10/jacht-steve-jobs-te-
water...](http://www.onemorething.nl/2012/10/jacht-steve-jobs-te-water-
gelaten-in-aalsmeer/) extra photos , dutch text

